# anyone feeling the same?



## aimees (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi all, 
I'm relatively new here. I've just has my first IUI before Xmas. Im supposed to do my test on New Year's eve but already feel like AF is about to start any day now. It's all churning down there and can't see it lasting through to Fri although am on the progesterone pessaries. I thought I would be ok if it didn't work, well I knew I would be sad, but I feel totally devastated and I didn't expect this strength of feeling, we have been trying for about 14 months now so I know the drill. I know people here have been through a lot worse.  I can't get up off the sofa and I don't want to see anyone. I had gotten 2 big follicles 18mm and 20mm and 2 or 3 smaller ones. My lining was slightly under but only just they said. 
Anyway, sorry for the whinge but this feeling has taken me by surprise and I just wanted to hear any nice stories from you out there. 
We're going straight into our second IUI so that is some consolation. 
Happy Christmas to all
Xx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

aimees welcome to the rollercoaster! You will have ups and downs hopefully more ups and lots of turns but hopefully things will work out well for you. You never know what will happen and you can't predict as every cycle is different but thankfully you got to the first ok. Are you doing medicated as the meds and those darn pessaries give you all the symptoms you can imagine, convince you are pregnant then next minute that AF is going to arrive i'm getting the same as you and i'm sort of inbetween treatments.
Alot is in our heads trying to find symptoms that aren't even there because we want them so much but it will happen when our bodies are ready. It really does take it's toll on you so you have to be strong and just go with it. Sorry you are feeling down and i probably haven't helped but remember we are all in this together and we are all going through it so lets hope you get a BFP and AF stays away. Some get BFP's first time around so anything is possible.


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

aimees - Hope you are doing ok and still no sign of AF. I have felt that for nearly a week now it comes and goes but is due fri/sat so fingers crossed for us both.


----------



## aimees (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Missy123
Thanks for your emails. I did a test this morning which was negative. I am not feeling good about it at all, but it's the end of the year and at least I can hope that next year brings better things. I was on clomid 50mg tablets. My lining was slightly under at the final scan but only by a bit. The follies were big tho. We've been told we have unexplained which is something as the docs say they can't find anything wrong. 
What are you doing in Feb? My fingers are crossed for you whatever it is. 
Have a great NYE. I'm going to be having a few wines I've had a dry Christmas!! 
X


----------



## aimees (Sep 18, 2010)

just seen that you are due today/tomorrow. hope it goes well. good luck


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

aimees - I think you deserve a drink i know how you feel but     for next time. I'm doing another medicated (injections) again when the next AF arrives not that this one has yet and i'm not going to test! First one was BFN and second was abandoned after 30 jabs so hoping i get to basting stage next time. The clinic wanted me to have 3 months break so this month was AI no meds. I will let you know if AF arrives this time for me but will be doing my next tx in about 4 weeks if it does. Enjoy your wine and have a good new years eve!    for a great 2011 for us.


----------



## aimees (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Missy123
Good luck and I hope you get your wish, what a lovely start to the year that would be. 
I'm feeling a bit better today despite a bit of a hangover! I know it's naughty but I just needed to let my hair down. Yesterday was dreadful but I'm already thinking of the next tx which starts in a few days, just waiting for the progest pessaries to wear off so AF can start. 
Let me know how it goes for you. 
X


----------

